# how do you sex a salmon pink birdeater



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

as per title just wondering as maybe selling mine and its helpful to know.


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

i think u have to see when it sheds but im not sure do u have any of its sheads?


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

If you can post a good picture of the ventral side of It's abdomen, I might can help you.
Sexing from the skin:
You have to check the inside of the abdomen ventral side, and have to see this If you have a female:
http://web.comhem.se/~u59820201/K%20Lasiodora%20parahybana%202.jpg

Sorry I can't explain better..:blush:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

damm its just shed and i always give them to a women down the rd as she puts them in her munchies cupboard or in her baccy pouch to stop her 3 raiding teenagers :rotfl:


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

so was i right u cant tell just by looking and that you can only tell by looking in the old skin ?


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

leggy said:


> damm its just shed and i always give them to a women down the rd as she puts them in her munchies cupboard or in her baccy pouch to stop her 3 raiding teenagers :rotfl:


can you not ask for it back i know they dont molt very ofteren i have one lol


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

seems so thanks for your help.:2thumb:


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

hope u can find out :2thumb: once you get hold of its molt post a pic of the inside and some one on here will be able to tell ya


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

If its mature you can tell by looking at the two front legs. If its male it will have tibial spurs (hooks) on the rear of the those legs. It will have fatter pedipalps and enlongated legs. If its female it wont. As said tho can only be done once the t is mature, but its your best bet if you havent got an old shed.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

i expect its got broke now i dont know how old it is i got it easter time its size of my hand now,it was smaller than the chile rose sub adult we got and its now double the size easy.


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

Probably not mature yet, mine are both approx 18cm each and mine are mature. Any way you could measure it?


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

roughly 4" body length 3" leg length.not really gonna get too close to it.:lol2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been trying to find a picture but not having much luck

There is a way to sex them from underneath

If you look under the T between the book lungs there is a line going across the body, If this line is broken in the middle it is male, but if its one continuous line its female

It is sometimes difficult to see underneath the T but if you can get it to climb the glass you should see it.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for all the help peeps but iv put the t up for sale anyway.:2thumb:


----------

